# 20 Facts About You



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

All in the title. I'll start. 


I love whales, especially orcas
I am on the Washington state side of the Salish Sea.
I am a marine photographer and painter (Go check out my insta linked in the bio, except I never post so have fun looking at one boring picture if you do check it out).
I am 13, almost 14 in December
I am doing self-taught freediving training.
I’m ambidextrous, but years of using mostly my right hand has made me less ambidextrous than I used to be.
I am an ambivert.
I used Oceanie as my user on here, but I mostly use SeaOfTea as a username everywhere else.
I am half Khmer (Cambodian) and half white.
I feel awkward when I get complements. As in, I don’t know how to respond to them. I don’t want to sound like a narcissist when I reply, but I don’t want to sound like I have low self esteem, if that makes sense? I try not to be a narcissist, and I definitely don’t have low self esteem, but it’s hard to find a reply that makes me seem confident in my skills/looks/abilities but also doesn’t make me seem too confident.
I have lived in 3 states. Born in Washington and lived there until I was 3, but spent 8 years in Texas and 1 in Virginia. Now I’m back in Washington.
I am anti-captivity.
I am learning Khmer and Maori (not for any particular reason other than I think it’d be cool to know Maori).
I am afraid of falling.
I hate bugs.
I have a cat, her name is Jasmine.
I have a LOT of Scottish and Swiss ancestry on my dad’s side.
I sometimes roleplay? Though not so much anymore. I started out doing live-action roleplays with friends during elementary school recess, and occasionally doing them online.
I’m (trying) to learn ukulele.
I have been on a middle/high school reading level since I was 8. I used to read a lot so uh yeah.
Your Turn:


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Oct 8, 2020)

Fun!

1. I have British, Spanish, & Irish heritage
2. I live 1 hour south of Austin (small town)
3. I play piano

4. I am fluent in Spanish, Sign Language, and learning Mandarin.
5. Was a High school level reader since 4th grade
6. I’m an Omnivert
7. I hate cockroaches
8. I am enjoy making people laugh
9. I hate doing dishes, I would do any chore _other _than dishes
10. (Totally understand I’m the same way)

11. I‘m good at writing essays, but I‘m bad at grammar
12. I have acne *sarcastic yay*
13. I am a great defender at soccer, if I say so myself.
14. I run XC (& have asthma)
15. I am a hands on type of learner

16. I am _very allergic_ to all types of fish except tuna,
I love Tuna

17. If I had to pick one dish to eat the entire year it would be Tuna Salad
18. My favorite colors are peach and turquoise
19. I love eggnog, and I drink milk daily
20. I have ash blonde hair and green/grey eyes


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 8, 2020)

1) I love most animals, I find them fascinating, even bugs and worms come into this. 

2) I live in sweden

3) I’m a uni student, reading my last year

4) I love traveling and experience new things

5) I easily get motion sickness, yet I still go to amusement parks 

6) I hate flying, but still do it because I like traveling 

7) I’m an 100% introvert 

8) I’m bad at language and writing because of language disorder and dyslexia combined. So I need to reread what I write at least 3 times or write slow to write at least understandable. 

9) I love movies and animation 

10) I’m a foodie 

11) I’m allegic to my bunnies hay

12) I want to take motorcycle license might do it within 2 years. 

13) I enjoy baking

14) I collect studio ghibli and pokemon 

15) I still haven’t learned the alphabet, it’s too hard to memorise I can only sequence 

16) I love playing pc and video games

17) I’m half filipino and swedish, but on my filipino side we have spanish and my swedish side have finnish. 

18) I want to learn tagalog, so I can do more than just taking directions and how to say no in different way. I can understand simple sentence. 

19) The most important person in my life is my little brother 

20) The words I can spell are the words I’ve memorised and know how to pronounce. If I can’t pronounce the words it will take ages for me to learn it. I often use synonyms when I want to describe something and can’t find the correct word I want to use.


----------



## Nuage (Oct 8, 2020)

1. I am mostly German.

2. I love Studio Ghibli.

3. I'm still in grade school.

4. I love animated films.

5. I don't like to travel out of my state.

6. I love hiking. 

7. I recently started collecting a rock from each path I hike on.

8. I had an 8th grade reading level in 3rd grade.

9. I'm allergic to tree pollen and I think I may be allergic to palm trees.

10. My favorite season is fall.

11. I like to bake and cook.

12. I got my first pet when I was 5. It was a fish I won at a carnival. I named it Sushi, but did not know what Sushi was at the time.

13. I love climbing trees, and recently found a bird nest on a branch that I like to sit on and read.

14. I'm learning Spanish.

15. Oreo's favorite person is my dad.

16. I procrastinate more than I should.

17. Like @Oceanie I feel really weird when I get compliments.

18. I love gardening, and recently started regrowing my bunny veggies.

19. I want a long haired syrian hamster.

20. I want to major in biomedical engineering in uni/college.


----------



## Fuz (Oct 8, 2020)

Im a Muslim, South African female.
I am religious and pray alot.
I am only fluent in English but can read Arabic.
I have two rabbits, Ghost and Pandora. They are the light of my life.
I had a male rabbit , Kung-foo, who passed away last year. Not a moment goes by where I'm not thinking of him (not exaggerating).
I am a doctoral student - currently writing up my thesis.
I love my research and lab work - based on body fluid identification in forensics. Its where Im most calm and collected.
I absolutely loathe social gatherings.
My favorite artist is Armin van Buuren.
I love true crime documentaries and shows on YouTube.
Currently obsessed with Tom Hiddleston.. Lol.
I want to live in London, UK. I've visited and really want to relocate.
I can't keep plants alive. I've tried but I always fail.
The only form of exercise I can bring myself to do is cycling.
I don't easily cry, but when I do, it's because of animal abuse or some harm caused toward them.
I love making home-made gifts - be it baking for someone, making up jars with gifts inside, etc.
I love watching older cartoons, such as Winnie the Pooh, Pepper-Anne, Doug, Scooby-Doo. Not sure if the younger ones here will remember them, but Im only nearly 30!
Its my dream to (soon) ask my parents to retire, because I want to take care of and support them.
I'm most afraid of walking into my room and seeing that something has happened to my rabbits while I wasn't home - Its really my worst fear.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Oct 8, 2020)

1. I'm a freshman in high school.
2. I'm a Mexican American.
3. I am really passionate about skincare.
4. I'm a girl gamer. (Nintendo switch and ps4)
5. My gamer name is kinda dumb but cool at the same time.  
6. I have never been to a different country. 
7. Me and my family travel a lot but to different states in the US (we haven't travel at all this year because of COVID).
8. I have 2 dogs. 
9. Besides rabbit care I enjoy looking at hamster care and guinea pig care. 
10. I have never been good at any sports. 
11. I love doing theater!
12. I live in Kansas City. 
13. According to google and my peers, I'm below the "average height" for a 14 year old (4'11 or 59 inches or 149.86 centimetres). 
14. I love Disney movies!
15. I'm a Christian! (I make Christian content on TikTok lol.)
16. I don't know how to play an instrument (in 4th grade I played the violin but that was like 5 years ago.) 
17. I don't use makeup (I would like to learn!)
18. I want to be an esthetician, physiologist and a veterinarian.
19. I plan on going vegan in the future. 
20. I try my best to shop cruelty free!


----------



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

@Lucas the Bun 💕🐇: Yes eggnog is the best! Everyone hates on eggnog but I love it!

@Hermelin: I am also a foodie. 

@HJ :): That rock collection sounds interesting! Also, yes another person who feels weird getting complements!

@Fuz: I can never keep my plants alive, either. Every school day we have a journal prompt to write, and on Thursdays the prompt is "Thankful Thursday". Last week I wrote about being thankful for my aloe vera because it's pretty much impossible to kill lol.

@HoppyRabbits06: My family travels in the US a lot too; I've been to most states. I always get shocked when people say they've never been on a plane before because I've been doing it since I was a baby lol.

Also, I never realized so many other people had such high reading levels at a young age! I guess because I was in a small school so I was pretty much the only one who could read that much. Readers Unite.


----------



## Fuz (Oct 8, 2020)

@HoppyRabbits06 Im almost 30 and I'm the exact same height as you Lol!


----------



## cbsb (Oct 8, 2020)

1. I'm a perfectionist who also procrastinates. (great combo! NOT)
2. I LOVE animals and have all my life.
3. If I had chosen a career when I was little bitty, I'd be a professional ballerina now.
4. I'm a new bunny owner of 3 adorable snowballs. 
5. I'm thankful for this bunny forum where we can all 'talk' but are from around the world!
6. I'd like to garden again and am in the process of reclaiming what was once a garden - almost 20 years ago.
7. I love the fall. Perfect pie making weather.
8. I love to read - mostly lite mysteries.
9. I'm wondering if all rabbit owners are introverts. (It seems a lot of us are.)
10. Speaking of procrastination, I've got to get off the computer and get moving on the day so 10 things is all I'll share today.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 8, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Also, I never realized so many other people had such high reading levels at a young age! I guess because I was in a small school so I was pretty much the only one who could read that much. Readers Unite.



I feel bad when I was a person that learned to read when I was 10 years old. I have no idea how many warnings I’ve gotten to fail a class and I’ve gotten warned 3 times to stay behind a year. While my teacher in high school thought I wouldn’t be able to get my high school degree, I’ve always proved them wrong. 

So it’s good that you all are good at reading, it makes school a little bit easier


----------



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I feel bad when I was a person that learned to read when I was 10 years old. I have no idea how many warnings I’ve gotten to fail a class and I’ve gotten warned 3 times to stay behind a year. While my teacher in high school thought I wouldn’t be able to get my high school degree, I’ve always proved them wrong.
> 
> So it’s good that you all are good at reading, it makes school a little bit easier


Good thing you proved them wrong! I hate when people underestimate students.


----------



## Shawnna (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi Bun lovers!

1. My bunnies are my kids and anyone who makes jokes about rabbit for dinner is no longer welcome in my home. 
2. I was in advanced English in 7th grade and reading at college level.
3. I did not have a TV growing up.
4. I spent 28 hours playing PS's game Black to complete the entire game.
5. I HATE pincher bugs/earwigs. Stayed in a friends kids tree fort one night, woke up to take a drink, it was loaded with them in my straw!! Grossest thing ever!
6. I was in FFA all four years of HS. Raised hogs, steers, and horses.
7. My high school had a school farm and I was the farm manager for two years. Responsible for purchasing(they paid) feed, caring for the flock of sheep, and general maintenance.
8. As good as I am in English, I am the opposite with Math. Cannot add in my head or remember #'s but ask me to eyeball distance or level and I am spot on.
9. I am of Viking, Native American, and Scottish heritage.
10. I have lived in Alaska, Montana, and am an 9th generation California native.
11. I love 1969/70/81/82 square body 4x4 Chevy trucks and getting them dirty
12. I have two sons, Wyatt Cole 29, Chaz Elliott 17.
13. Met my husband in WalMart parking lot in July 2007 and have spent less than a week apart since.
14. I am a huge Metallica fan and have seen them 27 times and they sang me happy birthday once on my 29th birthday in San Francisco 
15 I am a Cancer sun sign.
16. I never have kept my buns in a cage, because the oldest bun never was around other rabbits for a year, thinks he is a human and freaked out when we brought a new rabbit home and the meeting did not go well and hates all other rabbits, each bun has his own room and take turns roaming free in the house
17. Will finish up later, hubby needs some help.


----------



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

@Shawnna, it's okay, I can't do math either


----------



## Juste (Oct 8, 2020)

1. I am from Lithuania, but live in UK (london).
2. I'm over 30 but in my heart i probably will always stay 18.
3. I can speak lithuanian, russian and english.
4. Looove to travel, but so far i didn't get a chance to do so as much as i wish..
5. I am into zombie movies/tv series, as well everything with fantasy and some sience fiction(because real life is boring)
6. Favourite video game is Mass effect.
7. In my life before rabbits i had only one pet, and it was syrian hamster.
8. That day when i got Diva(first bunny), i actually was prepared to buy rats i didn't want rabbits, because i didn't want anything that lives sooo long, just in case if i am horrible at keeping pets.
9. I am definitely an introvert.
10. Love to walk in the rain on warm days
11. Really miss those heavy storms at night with lightning and thunder ⛈ here in England it is not the same like in Lithuania  rain when you can't see where you going, lightning that lights up the sky, and thunder that turns on cars alarm systems
12. My zodiac is libra  and one thing they got right about me is indecisiveness...
13. I think year 2020 affected my brain, because i can't stop inpulse buying  (i did buy Diva like that).
14. Want to learn spanish, but my memory is 
15. My biggest dream is to have a falabella horse, mini pig and continental giant as a pet(just, you know, naming some animals that i will never have) 
16. I am lazy, veeery lazy.
17. Always struggling to maintain social bonds with my friends (and i only have a few!)
18. Really hate cooking (have diploma in cooking/confectionery)
19. I am addicted to energy drinks
20. In the future hope to move out of uk


----------



## Nuage (Oct 8, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I feel bad when I was a person that learned to read when I was 10 years old. I have no idea how many warnings I’ve gotten to fail a class and I’ve gotten warned 3 times to stay behind a year. While my teacher in high school thought I wouldn’t be able to get my high school degree, I’ve always proved them wrong.
> 
> So it’s good that you all are good at reading, it makes school a little bit easier


It's great that you proved them wrong, and I really hope that reading gets easier for you!


----------



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

I forgot to mention: I am a word collector too!


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 8, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> It's great that you proved them wrong, and I really hope that reading gets easier for you!



You learn cooping mechanism on how to handle it and I had a speach-language therapist for 10 years. I don’t have that hard when reading things any longer because my dyslexia is just a mild case within that area but it still make me quite weak within other areas in academic studies and learning english was a true struggle. I have no idea why myself even took the academic way. Maybe its a way to prove everyone I can do it.

So if anyone plans to become a teacher, never tell a student what they can’t do instead try to help them reach their goals because if I wasn’t stubborn as a child I would of given up a long time ago.

*Have any of you looked up you chinese year when you was born? *

Myself was born the year of the ox while my zodic sign is the taurus (ox) ️


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 8, 2020)

I love this idea @Oceanie!

_I am filling this out, and need an extra 5 facts. Hopefully, that is ok? _

1. My name is Mariam
2. My rabbit's name is Theodore Hank, but he goes by Theo.
3. I'm 14 and a freshman in high school
4. I am Southern Baptist.
5. I'm from Tennessee!
6. I think I have Irish heritage but idk for sure.
7. People have told me I have a southern accent, but I don't believe them.
8. I am SUPER extroverted!
9. I am almost always listening to music because I don't like silence. (Normally I listen to Why Don't We)
10. I really love tacos and burritos
11. I have always been homeschooled, but next year I will be going to the school my older sisters go to.
12. For now, I do online classes and a homeschool tutorial.
13. I have done cross country and made it to state! I was 13 people away from making it to Nationals. But, now I really hate cross country and have quit.
14. I currently do pottery which I really really love, and I'm trying out volleyball but so far I suck.
15. I have 5 cats (Ruthie, Milly, Primrose-Prim, Turtle, and Otis), 1 dog (Jessie), 6 ducks (Jeffery, Clementine, Clover, Sally, Dawsey, and Willow), and Theo.
16. I really hate Covid because I can't stand being stuck at home for days on end!
17. I leave for vacation tomorrow!
18. I am totally obsessed with Corbyn Besson, but Jack Dawson (Titanic) and Finnick Odair (Hunger Games) are pretty cute too. They just don't compare to Corbyn.
19. I only speak English, but am learning Portuguese.
20. I love all animals and will probably own way too many when I move out.
21. I want to go to vet school, but I don't know if I will because of the cost.
22. I read a ton! I am always reading books!
23. I spend lots of time with my friends, and I really love them. I can't wait to drive because then I can hang out with them more.
24. I love cooking and baking, but I don't like the cleaning part after.
25. I love Theo so much! He is seriously my baby! Every time I see him I can't help but smile.


----------



## Oceanie (Oct 8, 2020)

25 is totally okay!


----------



## Shawnna (Oct 9, 2020)

@Hermelin Chinese sign...year of the pig


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 3, 2020)

Here's my 20!

1.I want to be a photographer
2. I have 16 chickens, 1 cat, and my rabbit
3. I really want a dog
4. my neighbors own my rabbit's brother
5. I love watching marvel and bnha(anime)
6. My favorite color is lavender
7. I'm being home-schooled
8. my chickens are escapists who like freaking out my rabbit
9. I love drawing
10. I have 6 siblings, 2 brothers and 4 sisters
11. I was adopted by my aunt
12. my favorite type of rabbit is a lion-head and i really want one
13. I want a pit-bull even though everyone says they're mean dogs, they're really not
14. Bullseye's birthday is Dec. 4th(tomorrow!)
15.I don't know bullseye's actual age so I'm saying that he's 2
16. I have claustrophobia
17. I love my rabbit more than any pet I've ever had
18. I've been to florida 4 times
19. I love listening to music(imagine dragons, twenty-one pilots, etc.)
20. I like playing five nights at freddy's


----------



## Mei (Dec 16, 2020)

1.) I am 27 years old

2.) I am from Wisconsin

3.) I am a mommy to 2 (human) children lol

4.) I am a mommy of 2 (bunny) children lol 

5.) I am married

6.) I am obsessed with anime and Japanese /korean culture

7.) I play too much nintendo switch (animal crossing usually consumes my time too much lol)

8.) I actually have no friends besides on here and I like it that way ( I really love being a home body with my little family )

9.) I suffer from severe anxiety but I still love myself for who I am

10.) I can't stand watching cable tv, besides spongebob 

11.) I am learning how to speak japanese

12.) I really want to learn how to sew my own clothes

13.) I LOVE going thrifting

14.) I am terrible at baking but I so badly want to learn how

15.) I am purely obsessed with rabbits 

16.) I read manga every morning with my cup of coffee

17.) Ketchup is the bane of my existence

18.) I really love my little family more than my words could ever explain, I am so thankful for them

19.) I love both of my rabbits but I have the most special bond with Yuki. She's my princess. (Snowy and my husband are as close)

20.) I can't sing worth a crud but I do it all the time and my kids cover their ears and my husband just looks at me like he wants to kiss me to shut me up lol

Bonus: (21.) I love BTS so dang much!! Kpop is just wonderful, and anime music !


----------



## Oceanie (Dec 16, 2020)

Mei said:


> 3.) I am a mommy to 2 (human) children lol
> 
> 4.) I am a mommy of 2 (bunny) children lol



Aw cute! How old are you (human) children if you don't mind sharing? Bunny-children are cute as well!


----------



## Mac189 (Dec 16, 2020)

This is so fun Oceanie! I love learning more about my fellow rabbit people! I'll play!

1. I love to travel and meet people just to learn who they are. My perfect day is in a strange place, learning what makes it and its people special.
2. I have a gift for finding unusual, off the beaten path locations.
3. I want to believe that there is life beyond our planet.
4. I am in my fourth year of university studying Archaeology/biology.
5. It was NOT my idea to get Willa, I resisted because I wasn't certain I could offer her a calm, predictable life. While I can't say it's calm or predictable, I'm so glad I was wrong. She's my girl and I'd do anything for her and her beau.
6. I am a woman, despite my more masculine username. It's a reference to an old nickname, but I don't mind the ambiguity. It feels more safe online.
7. I love starting a new job and/or moving. It's a chance to start all over with a new passion.
8. While I enjoy (and miss) meeting people and the odd party, I'm very happy with all the opportunities to be alone and pursue my own passions that this past year has offered.
9. My favorite TV show ever is Being Human (US). I've never seen anything like it before or since the first time I saw it.
10. I formerly held a license as an EMT. I briefly worked in WIlderness Emergency medicine. I loved the work and the ability to offer a safe, private place for both medical and personal intervention. I was forced to allow the license to expire, which I deeply regret.
11. I am very afraid of external parasites. The internal ones are fine, but anything that lives on an animal's skin freaks me out.
12. I love well-written sci-fi and horror.
13. I have an identical twin who is my best friend.
14. I wish I had found this community earlier in my time owning rabbits. Much of my knowledge is from experience or reading much less user-friendly texts. And experience is a far less kind teacher than other rabbit owners.
15. Willa is named after the author Willa Cather, who has a description of hiding in a field like baby rabbits in her book My Antonia. Foxwell is named after the archaeologist William Foxwell Albright, who was cursed to look for proof that didn't exist and causing much tension in the profession.
16. I've always dreamed of living, even briefly in Tel Aviv, Israel.
17. My favorite animal outside of rabbits is the pangolin.
18. I had a wonderful bunny in the past, Neal, who came when called and loved to watch Breaking Bad with my dad. He had many friends in my town and was loved by many.
19. My favorite book is Watership Down.
20. I have a very good memory for things that catch my interest.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 16, 2020)

Mei said:


> 6.) I am obsessed with anime and Japanese /korean culture



Which anime do you watch?


----------



## Freedom (Dec 16, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Which anime do you watch?



We are anime obsessed here too. My 16 year son does cosplay and watches anime. So he has drug my and his dad into it. Him and I go to cons (before covid ) and I have even cosplayed( I don't even dress up for Halloween lol )


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 16, 2020)

Freedom said:


> We are anime obsessed here too. My 16 year son does cosplay and watches anime. So he has drug my and his dad into it. Him and I go to cons (before covid ) and I have even cosplayed( I don't even dress up for Halloween lol )




Awesome! I used to go to cons too, I would go with my brother. I was really sad when we couldn't because of covid


----------



## Mei (Dec 16, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Aw cute! How old are you (human) children if you don't mind sharing? Bunny-children are cute as well!


They are both boys ages 2 and 7


----------



## Mei (Dec 16, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Which anime do you watch?


Oh my goodness so many, just some of my favorites are Tokyo Ghoul, Sailor moon, Fruits Basket, Studio Ghibli movies in general, Sword art online, Death note ( my 2 year old is named Lyte after him from death note), Kamisama Kiss, omg I have so many lol


----------



## Mei (Dec 16, 2020)

Freedom said:


> We are anime obsessed here too. My 16 year son does cosplay and watches anime. So he has drug my and his dad into it. Him and I go to cons (before covid ) and I have even cosplayed( I don't even dress up for Halloween lol )


Awe that's sweet! I've been cosplaying since I was young as well and it's truly an awesome community! So glad you support it I am so sick of covid, I miss conventions so much! It's the one place I could ALWAYS be myself and not have panic attacks


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 16, 2020)

Mei said:


> Oh my goodness so many, just some of my favorites are Tokyo Ghoul, Sailor moon, Fruits Basket, Studio Ghibli movies in general, Sword art online, Death note ( my 2 year old is named Lyte after him from death note), Kamisama Kiss, omg I have so many lol



have you watched My Hero Academia? If not, I strongly recommend watching it


----------



## Mei (Dec 16, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> have you watched My Hero Academia? If not, I strongly recommend watching it


I've tried to watch it but I just wasn't interested  everyone I've known who watches anime loves it but for some reason its just not my cup of tea!


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 17, 2020)

Uhm... Here is 20 facts about me !

1. I can be very crazy sometimes
2. My favorite color is Navy Blue
3. I love anime and manga (Nobody knows I actually like this stuff ._.)
4. I am 100% asian, I was born in Taiwan.
5. I currently live in California
6. I'm super protective of my friends (Ex : If your rude to my friend, I will personally hunt you down and kill you (not really but like... I think you guys would understand) ) 
7. My birthday is on July 3rd so I am a Cancer
8. I am the baby of my friend group (most of the time at least)
9. I'm fluent in English and Chinese Mandarin, though I want to learn Japanese
10. I am obsessed with Lolita fashion and Kawaii things !
11. I absolutely despise bugs
10. One time I stepped on a dead cockroach, and that has me scarred for life
12. I wish to buy a whole new set of clothes I like.
13. I love playing Roblox Royale High (Anyone play this game out there ?)
14. My parents are WAY too overprotective
15. I'm a very feminine person
16. I have a rabbit and a cat (I wish to have a hamster but my cat would probably kill it ;-; )
17. My life goal is to find my significant other 
18. I love watching paranormal and supernatural tv shows/videos.
19. I don't work very hard in school = getting hit by my mom with a slipper (relatable?)
20. My best subjects in school are Science and Music 
Bonus Fact : I wish to be a professional Ballet dancer (or at least a professional dancer) when I grow up !


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 17, 2020)

Mei said:


> Oh my goodness so many, just some of my favorites are Tokyo Ghoul, Sailor moon, Fruits Basket, Studio Ghibli movies in general, Sword art online, Death note ( my 2 year old is named Lyte after him from death note), Kamisama Kiss, omg I have so many lol


Omg, I absolutely love Tokyo Ghoul, Sailor moon and more ! Also have you read/watch Toilet Bound Hanako Kun ? I absolutely love it !


----------



## Mei (Dec 17, 2020)

Scarlette said:


> Omg, I absolutely love Tokyo Ghoul, Sailor moon and more ! Also have you read/watch Toilet Bound Hanako Kun ? I absolutely love it !


Woo!! Another anime lover!!! And no I actually JUST was reading about that show! I will watch it tonight!!!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Mei said:


> Woo!! Another anime lover!!! And no I actually JUST was reading about that show! I will watch it tonight!!!



Have you watched one punch man? or assassination classroom? Or Re:Zero? those are all good ones


----------



## Mei (Dec 17, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Have you watched one punch man? or assassination classroom? Or Re:Zero? those are all good ones


I don't like one punch man or assassination classroom , but I LOVE Re:Zero


----------



## Freedom (Dec 17, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> have you watched My Hero Academia? If not, I strongly recommend watching it


Absolutely. Fabulous anime/manga


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Freedom said:


> Absolutely. Fabulous anime/manga



Yay, someone who watches bnha! My friend says that bnha is trash


----------



## Freedom (Dec 18, 2020)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> Yay, someone who watches bnha! My friend says that bnha is trash


Our rabbits name (he is my sons flemish mix) name is Tokoyami (we call him Toko)


----------

